# Baseball Pitching Lessons



## gomet25 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm currently a pitcher in the New York Mets minor league system. I'm home for the off-season and offering pitching lessons to area youth. I accept all ages, I get $35 an hour...I live in Navarre but will meet anywhere. After School or on the weekends!

call Steven

850 554 2296


----------

